# Introduction:



## enven (Oct 25, 2007)

The title says it all, "Introduction" so with that, I would like to cordially/properly introduce myself: 

Hello everyone, 
My handle is Enven, I am a WW2 fan that usually focuses on Ground warfare (Usually Eastern Front 41-42/3) gone crazy for Air-warfare for the past three years. I play/fly IL2 with a flight group regularly on Hyperlobby, and pretty much read forum after forum on topics regarding WW2 Aircraft. 

It seems that WW2 Aircraft has been a lurking/home for me for some time; and assumed that now is the time to open my large mandible and rant/rave about WW2 aircraft.

Nonetheless, I hope this is good enough of an introduction and if any of you have any questions regarding anything feel free to ask.


-Regards,
Enven


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Enven


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## enven (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks 109G/Adler, I really enjoy the forum you guys have here...Really nice repository!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## enven (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello Wurger; nice to meet you man!

Good models by the way.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm also glad to meet you there.

THX M8.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2007)

Enven: Welcome to the forum...... lots of good people here with a wealth
of information.....

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site Enven


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome from Canada! You should certainly enjoy it here.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome from Pensacola, FL.

Man it seems everyone's got sexy sigs...


----------



## enven (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you all for the greetings: 

Pretty blown away with the resources, so much to go through, and so much to contribute!

(I need to make some scans this weekend to post on the site!)


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome from England...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the family mate....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello and Welcome, Enven!


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome enven, Enjoy yourself and if you have any questions there's an unbelievable amount of knowledge here to draw on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Enven, welcome to the site!


----------



## enven (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am truly pleased with this site, great resources, and a very positive community.


----------



## ColesAircraft (Oct 31, 2007)

Enven,

Welcome to the forum! I just joined myself the other day, and it seems like there is a great group here.

Ground warfare on the Eastern Front? I have a local friend who's into exactly the same thing. He motivated me to do a limited edition print with an La5, Me 410 and T55 tanks. Of course the tanks are being blown-up.  

- Ron


----------



## Heinz (Oct 31, 2007)

hey welcome!


----------



## Watanbe (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome from AUS


----------

